# OpenTV Passes 23 Million Mark



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

OpenTV said that based on reports received to date its middleware was installed in 2.8 million set-top boxes during the fourth quarter, bringing cumulative deployments to more than 23.5 million as of Dec. 31.

"With our fifth consecutive quarter in excess of two million deployments, OpenTV continues to deploy more ITV core platform technology per quarter than many of our competitors have deployed in their entire history," said OpenTV CEO James Ackerman. "We believe that our installed base of more than 23.5 million set-top boxes worldwide - including our U.S. market-leading base of more than 4 million deployments - provides a significant opportunity to leverage our ITV content and applications solutions to develop both new and recurring revenue streams for the company."

The 23.5 million cumulative set-tops deployed as of Dec. 31 is a 70 percent increase from 13.9 million set-tops deployed through the end of 2000. Major network operator contributors to fourth quarter deployments included EchoStar, BSkyB, Sky New Zealand, and DirecTV Latin America, the company said.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

